# Southern New Mexico N Scalers



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello everyone , I took this last Wednesday and hope you all enjoy the train watching.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEyoB_bYmE0

Mike


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

What a cool layout! What are the overall dimensions? I especially like the "avalanche" deflectors, or whatever they're called. Very nice scenery. Thanks for showing it to us.

Oh, those are wheel sets...I thought at first they were bar bells for the body-builder modelers! :laugh:


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> What a cool layout! What are the overall dimensions? I especially like the "avalanche" deflectors, or whatever they're called. Very nice scenery. Thanks for showing it to us.
> 
> Oh, those are wheel sets...I thought at first they were bar bells for the body-builder modelers! :laugh:


Thanks , The layout is about 20 X 48 feet and about 1000 ft of Kato Unitrack.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice vid Mike. Love the club site and the 1:1 wheels. Great layout too.

I checked on the Scottiedtv site. Loved the 34 Mercury pickup. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Rip Track said:


> Nice vid Mike. Love the club site and the 1:1 wheels. Great layout too.
> 
> I checked on the Scottiedtv site. Loved the 34 Mercury pickup. :thumbsup:


I always look forward to Scotties vids every morning. Thanks for the kind words and we really enjoy going to the club and the friendships there.
Mike


----------



## outlaw bill (Apr 3, 2013)

Really like the layout. It has some really different scenes that you don't see in other layouts. Very nice jobe though. Hope someday I will be able to see it up close. Good video Mike.



Bill


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

outlaw bill said:


> Really like the layout. It has some really different scenes that you don't see in other layouts. Very nice jobe though. Hope someday I will be able to see it up close. Good video Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill


You are welcome anytime Bill, Mike


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice lay out. Will have to see about getting over to that side of the state and seeing it in person.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

redman88 said:


> Nice lay out. Will have to see about getting over to that side of the state and seeing it in person.


That would be very cool. Give us a call.
Mike


----------



## /6 matt (Jul 7, 2015)

Fifer said:


> Thanks , The layout is about 20 X 48 feet and about 1000 ft of Kato Unitrack.
> Thanks , Mike


Goodness I bet they got a fortune in track alone!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

/6 matt said:


> Goodness I bet they got a fortune in track alone!


We did pitch in a pretty good chunk of change at first but now our dues are throttled back to $20.00 a year + NMRA membership.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## 11290 (Jan 4, 2011)

That N scale doughnut has to be about 50 or 60 real feet tall!!!!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

11290 said:


> That N scale doughnut has to be about 50 or 60 real feet tall!!!!


IT is. How else would you get folks attention?
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I was elected to build the flood loader for our clubs new open pit mine area and this is what I have so far. I have more buildings to go in the scene but not all done yet.






































Mike


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

WOW! That is highly impressive! It looks so real...VERY well done! :appl:


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> WOW! That is highly impressive! It looks so real...VERY well done! :appl:


Thanks so much brother. Glad you took time to take a look at her.
:thumbsup:
Mike


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

I told you all I would update the placement of the loader so here you go. Hope you enjoy the pictures.





































Thanks , Mike


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's just really really nice, Mike. I can almost visualize how it's gonna blend into the existing scenery. The open-pit mine is gonna be an attention grabber.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Fire21 said:


> That's just really really nice, Mike. I can almost visualize how it's gonna blend into the existing scenery. The open-pit mine is gonna be an attention grabber.


Thanks , While no to scale,it should give folks the idea.
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's going to be a slick looking addition. Great workmanship in a difficult scale.

Magic


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Magic said:


> That's going to be a slick looking addition. Great workmanship in a difficult scale.
> 
> Magic


Thanks so much, We have fun.
Mike


----------

